# When I say I'm Broke -- I'M BROKE !!!



## BJClark (Oct 22, 2008)

Some times it pays to listen... And not be too pushy.

A little old lady answered a knock on the door one day, only to be
confronted by a well-dressed young man carrying a vacuum cleaner.
'Good morning,' said the young man. '

If I could take a couple of minutes of your time, I would like to
demonstrate the very latest in high-powered vacuum cleaners.'

'Go away!' said the old lady. '
I'm broke and haven't got any money!'
And she proceeded to close the door.

Quick as a flash, the young man wedged his foot in the door and pushed it
wide open. 'Don't be too hasty!' he said. 'Not until you have at least seen my demonstration.' And with that, he emptied a bucket of horse manure onto her hallway carpet.

'If this vacuum cleaner does not remove all traces of this horse manure
from your carpet! Madam, I will personally eat the remainder.

'The old lady stepped back and said, 'Well let me get you a fork, 'cause
they cut off my electricity this morning.'


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## rjlynam (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Simply_Nikki (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 22, 2008)

Good one!


----------



## BJClark (Oct 22, 2008)

I got this from my aunt and just  , and thought I'd share it..


----------

